# Alsa Bus



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi!!

If someone buys an Alsa Bus ticket online, is it possible to pick up that ticket from the Alsa kiosk at a bus station? I don't have access to my mobile phone at the moment or a printer.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

RichTUK said:


> Hi!!
> 
> If someone buys an Alsa Bus ticket online, is it possible to pick up that ticket from the Alsa kiosk at a bus station? I don't have access to my mobile phone at the moment or a printer.


You entered your passport or NIE, right? 
All you need to do is show the ID doc you entered to buy the ticket. 

If you have the reference number, you can get the folks at the station to print the ticket. It is unnecessary, however, as long as you have your ID.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> You entered your passport or NIE, right?
> All you need to do is show the ID doc you entered to buy the ticket.
> 
> If you have the reference number, you can get the folks at the station to print the ticket. It is unnecessary, however, as long as you have your ID.


thanks!!


----------

